# 8/5 OBA



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Went out of OBA. MaxP and myself. There were fish caught. Some were legal, some were not. Nice weather, nice seas, nice boat. Caught a flying fish in the junk. Flying fish caught bait. Bait caught amberjack. All good. I forgive flying fish. Pics were taken. Might post later.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Four hooks in there.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang, you had a fighter, glad you 2 had fun.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Flying fish to the junk....probably funny as shit...at least you ended up catching an AJ because of the flying dick missile .

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> View attachment 1080420
> 
> Four hooks in there.


Well it looks like the 4th guy new how to put the brakes in him


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey! Thats my hook, second one on left on the bottom. I'll PM you the address of where to send the fish (whole and chilled only) so I can reclaim that beloved hook.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

etrade92 said:


> Hey! Thats my hook, second one on left on the bottom. I'll PM you the address of where to send the fish (whole and chilled only) so I can reclaim that beloved hook.


From what I understand, you ducked out on this trip.......


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> From what I understand, you ducked out on this trip.......


yep he just admitted that fish hurt is feelings on the last trip he's not over it LOL


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey look, there is like 20 flying fish. Doink. Mr Fish is down. I managed to use my rod as a light saber and knock one into the boat.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Seems like a rough way to catch bait but I guess some guy are tougher than others


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MaxP said:


> Hey look, there is like 20 flying fish. Doink. Mr Fish is down. I managed to use my rod as a light saber and knock one into the boat.


How far did youz guyz go out, where you in blue water?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> How far did youz guyz go out, where you in blue water?


Could see condos the whole time.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

ok


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Went out of OBA. MaxP and myself. There were fish caught. Some were legal, some were not. Nice weather, nice seas, nice boat. Caught a flying fish in the junk. Flying fish caught bait. Bait caught amberjack. All good. I forgive flying fish. Pics were taken. Might post later.





MaxP said:


> Hey look, there is like 20 flying fish. Doink. Mr Fish is down. I managed to use my rod as a light saber and knock one into the boat.


Was it the rod you got from me? 
I may want em back.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

fish count? 1 aj,,,,,,
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> fish count? 1 aj,,,,,,
> jack


Three ajs, couple Mingo and an almaco came back with us. Bunch of small triggers, ars, soap fish, big oyster toad fish and two good sized sow snappers got returned.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

MaxP has all the AJ pics, I think.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> How far did youz guyz go out, where you in blue water?


We didn't venture passed the weather buoy so maybe 13 miles.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

JoeyWelch said:


> Was it the rod you got from me?
> I may want em back.


No, it was a beefstick.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

A couple AJs.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MaxP said:


> No, it was a beefstick.


same one the flyer head butted ?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job guys. I really though MrFish would wear penny loafers fishing but to my surprise. HAHA


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

jwilson1978 said:


> same one the flyer head butted ?


No, a daiwa.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MaxP said:


> We didn't venture passed the weather buoy so maybe 13 miles.


Ok cool, earlier this year we had blueish water in really close and that is the only time we saw flying fish. I wasn't sure if the cleaner water is now over you alls way. Nice looking boat BTW.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Nice job guys. I really though MrFish would wear penny loafers fishing but to my surprise. HAHA


Haha, I'm usually barefoot fishing. I had the Olukai on at the start, but they get sweaty pretty fast. Not the best shoes. Love their flip flops, but the boat shoes not so much.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> Ok cool, earlier this year we had blueish water in really close and that is the only time we saw flying fish. I wasn't sure if the cleaner water is now over you alls way. Nice looking boat BTW.


We started seeing the flyers about 8 miles out, but the water clarity was pretty lousy all day. Never seen so many flying fish in such dirty water.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Great report. Still lmao, flying dick missle strikes.😂


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MaxP said:


> We started seeing the flyers about 8 miles out, but the water clarity was pretty lousy all day. Never seen so many flying fish in such dirty water.


About the same last sat. form me saw them close going out and coming back. I don't think we saw any clean water all the way to 60 miles out but it was cloudy out there so really could not tell how clear it was and not a speck of grass anywhere


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MaxP said:


> We started seeing the flyers about 8 miles out, but the water clarity was pretty lousy all day. Never seen so many flying fish in such dirty water.



Thats weird, thx for the info. I was at the edge last week and the waster was cloudy/murky.


----------

